# Vista 64 bit and WPA?



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

Got a strange problem here and I'm going to lay the blame on vista 64 bit. Setup a wifi network that was previously unencrypted to WPA-PSK (TKIP). As WEP is no use anymore, WPA-TKIP is the next step up. I've only ever had problems before with WPA2 (AES) with some versions of XP not letting you put in the right number of characters and etc.
I've connected 3 different XP machines to this WPA network with different manufacturers of wifi cards/dongles.
The Vista 64 machine just won't connect. Gives the usual "connecting it taking longer than expected" error. tried 3 different wifi dongles, including 2 that work on the XP computers.
Any ideas or pointers for whats going wrong? Help would be much appreciated. The PC connected fine before encryption. DHCP is setup and I can't think of anything else to test. Its Vista 64 bit RC1.

Much thanks as I'm really stuck,
Dan Gent


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I would think that Vista RC1 has expired several years ago! What version are you really running?


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

Its not me running it. But I have since spoke to the user and they indeed havent installed the latest updates and service packs. I've got them to connect by ethernet cable and install every update possible!
I'll post back with what I find


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, they can't be running RC1, that one stopped working two years ago!


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

RC = release candidate. right. I get it now. It must have been SP1 then. I've informed the user to install all the updates off the windows update site (he has installed SP2 so far and is doing some more).
anything else I should be watching out for with Vista? or specifically the 64 bit version? After installing SP2 the PC still didnt connect to the router, so hopefully the later updates will sort it


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've had no problem with Vista-SP1 connecting to my router running WPA2-AES here.


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

johnwill - thats interesting! If this computer won't connect to the router with all the updates i'll change the networks encryption to WPA2-AES and see what happens? is it 32 bit vista you're running though?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It is indeed 32 bit and 64 bit, one is a desktop, the other a laptop.


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

Just like to thank you for all your help as this problems now been fixed.
Running windows update repeatedly until all the updates were downloaded and also, quite importantly, running windows update with the wifi dongle plugged in, has fixed the problem.
It now connects first time, everytime


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad to see you worked it out. :smile:


----------

